# Attention Maryland, Virginia, Pennsylvania, Delaware and New Jersey!!! SCX NASCAR!!!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Let me amend that...
Attention to everyone that lives east of the Mississippi River!!! (West of the Mississippi might be too far to drive... )
Heads up! SCX NASCAR Regionals and Nationals are returning to the Mid Atlantic states!

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/po...d.php?p=586718

Everyone should have at least one of these cars in their collection and if you don't SCX NASCARS are inexpensive to buy... So come one, come all and race SCX NASCARS at a track near you! Heck, come on out and race SCX NASCARS at tracks that are NOT close to you! Even more fun!

But if it is too far to drive do not be afraid to organize a SCX NASCAR race at a track near you... 
(Back to our regularly un-sponsored announcement...)

Custom paint them, run them as is... Fun either way! First race for this series at Racewear is February 23rd.. So come on out and have some fun racing on Racewear's Carrera track (unnamed) or Racewears Ninco track nicknamed the Behemoth... Or maybe both tracks for 10 lanes of insanity!

RACE-WEAR is now located in Marley Station Mall in Glen Burnie, Maryland. 

The store hours are Monday through Saturday 10:00 am - 9:00 pm and Sunday 11:00 - 6:00 pm. 

We have all your NASCAR supplies and SLOT CAR Racing.


----------

